# عاوز اعرف شركات البترول اللي بتخصص في الحفر في مصر...؟



## kareemadel (5 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحتم حد يعرف الشركات اللي بتشتغل في عمليات الحفر خصوصا العمليات البحريه بس تكون في مصر..................!


----------



## مهندس هشام خيرى (26 مارس 2008)

santafi & wateroacen & shlumbergher & halibirton & edc &


----------



## amor99 (12 مايو 2008)

santafi & edc only as drilling those 2 companies the others are service exept transocean if he ment that haza we allah a3lam.


----------



## اسامة كمال (20 مايو 2008)

EDC-- (Egyptian Drilling Company -- Transocean --Weatherford ECDC --ENI --DASCO --SEDCO FOREX --(Schulumberger</p>


----------



## hend30 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

لدينا مادة السلفوريك اسيد بتركيز 98.7 % والهامة جدا لشركات حفر البترول 
وبضاعة حاضرة


----------

